# burton bindings not working with ride boots



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

did you try adjusting the strap to a longer length?


----------



## hayden14 (Feb 27, 2014)

SkullAndXbones said:


> did you try adjusting the strap to a longer length?


yeah tried adjusting the length and the strap position. I can get them to fit a little better when the strap is longer but unfortunately then the strap isnt centered.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

not really sure then. never used cartel bindings or ride boots. some boot and binding combinations can be weird though. thirtytwo and vans boots and i think DC boots won't fit into my rome targa bindings. the boots are too wide. i gotta wear rome boots for them.


----------



## hayden14 (Feb 27, 2014)

In burton bindings^


In Ride bindings^

Its hard to tell in the picture but its really difficult to bend the burton bindings over to get them into the ratchet. Once in and tighten down they dont wrap the boot correctly. They put pressure on the outside of the boot and leave a gap in the middle of the boot shown on the picture.

With the rides it wraps around the boot and leaves no gap and even pressure from the strap all around.

I dont know if this means i need new bindings, or an adjustment, or what. Just sucks I bought this stuff assuming it would all be perfect.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i see what you mean now. i dont know how customizable the cartel bindings are but is there a way to adjust the heel of the binding? like pulling it back farther? i understand you're frustration. i bought all new stuff last year and the thirtytwo boots i bought wouldn't fit in my targa bindings (which i bought online) so i ended up returning the boots because it was easier to just bring them back to the store and then bought rome boots. you may have to end up returning either the boots or the bindings. like i said earlier, some boot/binding combinations just don't work. i could be wrong but i think this stuff happens when you start mixing and matching brands that all make their own boards, bindings, and boots so that you'll buy all 3 from the same manufacturer. which is why the next time i buy bindings im going with a universal brand like Union or Flux.


----------



## ttccnn (Mar 31, 2011)

You can not adjust the heel cup on burton cartel, but you can try to adjust the position of the ankle straps, hope this helpful


----------



## hayden14 (Feb 27, 2014)

done all the adjustments I can it seems probably just going to take them to a shop and have em check it out or maybe walk away with new gear :/


----------

